# Kayak demonstrations / tryouts ?



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Wondering if they're any upcoming kayak tryouts or if anyone knows of any ongoing weekend tryouts. I'd like to take the wife to try the different types. We have a couple of cheaper Pelican sit-in kayaks. She likes them, I don't. I'm very uncomfortable & would like to try a SOT kayak. I'd also like to see the difference between sea & lake or river kayaks. I can see most of my use being in lakes, but both big & small lakes. thanks, for any info.


----------



## deerducks&dogs (Aug 7, 2013)

I've got an old town loon 100 i take it pritty much any were now my dad has the old town otter he's got two has had them for about 15 years we have had thous every where all the great Lk s but Ontario I can tell u this the short ones like the otter/ gied seares are nice for the rivers and small lakes they handle great track well mine on the other hand sits higher in the water taller bow and handles the bigger waves way better don't know if I helped but its a start


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Call the Kayak Corral or take a trip to see them in Saline, MI. Check out their website for a list of brands. If you see some you want to demo, they will set up a time and take them to a local lake and you both can demo whatever you like. There are so many different designs and pros/cons to each, it would take a book to cover here. 
Today, most kayaks are pretty specialized but some can handle a range of situations and uses.
Questions you need to ask yourself and things to think about;

My size....a kayak designed for your height and weight is critical, not only for safety but for comfort and enjoyment as well.
What do I want it for?
Fishing?
Long paddles?
Short afternoon or evening trips?
Putting around the lake taking in the sights or speed? (A faster hull can still put around slowly, but a slow hull will never be fast.....)
Fair weather paddler or will it be used in the fall, winter, spring?
What kind of seat? Some seats like the Native Watercraft or the Jackson Cuda/Kilroy's are super comfortable. Some of the SOT's are flat out horrible and you will want to budget a $200 for a upgrade. So look, sit, and demo and you'll find one that fits you best. But as you know, paying a bit extra for comfort is usually a worthwhile investment so it's good you want to demo before you buy. 

Kayaks are like roaches....they tend to multiply in your garage! Many have a couple of kayaks to cover all their needs. But, you can find one that should cover all your bases.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd never heard that -kayaks are like roaches. but it's true. I have 4 and am thinking what do I want next.
And I don't know when but jays has a try before you but too.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

August 28th from 12-7 Summit Sports is doomed a kayak demo at Lake Lansing. They have it at the MSU sailing club and its free. All shapes and sizes of kayaks and SUPs. 
Pete


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I guess the demo is next Friday 9-6-13. Same time and place
Pete


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

